# Apply critical skill visa from South Africa



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

One of my friend is planning to apply Critical skill visa from south africa. Currently he is having Intra company transfer permit. Is it possible to get CSV from south africa or he needs to go to his home country and apply? Please advise.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Home country


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Home country


I thought, unless mentioned specifically on the ICT Visa, you could apply from within SA. Provided you have like 6 months or something before your ICT Expires?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

An ICT is not on the list of visas that can be changed in SA. You must apply in your home country.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Id take my chances and apply.. Home affairs are not that consistent . if rejected then i apply in my home country unless money is an issue.


----------



## devgujar (Feb 11, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Id take my chances and apply.. Home affairs are not that consistent . if rejected then i apply in my home country unless money is an issue.


Hey any update here ? did you applied from SA and got it ?


----------

